

After just a week, Tesla Motors already has 520 reservations for Model S - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/04/tesla-motors-has-taken-520-reservations-for-model-s-electric-car.php

======
ph0rque
>> "Tesla delivered 104 Roadsters to customers in March, marking the first
triple-digit delivery month in the company’s history. Tesla delivered over 170
cars in the first quarter -- more than the total delivered in 2008."

Wasn't Tesla's secret plan to sell 1k of the roadsters, 10k of the model S,
and 100k of the third model yearly? Looks like they're well on their way to
meet the first goal... not too bad.

 _Edit:_ This is the secret plan blogpost:
<http://www.teslamotors.com/blog2/?p=8> , but I can't find the numbers that I
thought I read there.

~~~
jam
My fanboyish love for Tesla Motors aside, I found this quote the most
interesting part of that link:

"I can say that the second model will be a sporty four door family car at
roughly half the $89k price point of the Tesla Roadster and the third model
will be even more affordable."

The Roadster, last I checked, retails for $109,000 and qualifies you for a
$7,500 tax credit. We'll see if they can hit their target of $57,000 for the
Model S.

------
racerboy
Tesla has a long, long road ahead, IMHO. Who wants a car that can't be driven
for more than a few hundred miles without a charge? So limiting...

Fisker, on the other hand, is the future (again IMHO). It will be interesting
to see these two companies battle it out going forward.

